# Share your Retirement Experiences



## MeganTJ (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't know if this is the right place for this post as I'm quite new here. But nevertheless, I'll go ahead.
I just wanted to share with you people my experiences ever since I retired. If you people could do the same, that would be wonderful.

Retirement has been quite a mixed bag indeed! 
I've had my ups and downs ever since I've retired, but as a whole I'd say that I'm quite enjoying the experience. My husband had passed away many years ago, so basically I'm alone in this experience. My kids and grand kids come and visit me in Toronto 3-4 times a year during the holidays and it's quite fun when the kids are around and trying to annoy me, haha.
My son has CCTV cameras installed in some parts of the house as for some reason he believes that I won't be able to take care of myself. He keeps sending me stuff over the internet that he believe I should go through to keep me safe! As a matter of fact, just a while ago he sent me a link giving out tips for seniors living alone that was apparently on some blog of the company that he works for called Fire Monitoring Canada ( which I think is just too convenient, don't you think? ) and asked me if I was following them [http://www.fire-monitoring.com/safety-tips-for-seniors-living-alone/]! All too sudden it feels like our roles are reversed and I'm the kid! But I'm happy that the kids are worried about me. That's always a nice feeling. 
But my problem now is that a couple of my friends and I are planning on a trip to a place that's pretty far from here and I am not sure how my kids are going to respond when I inform them about it, haha! 
If anyone could give me any suggestions, I’d be grateful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

It's nice your kids are concerned about you and trying to keep you safe.  So many kids grow up and ignore their parents.  

I love retirement and am enjoying myself a lot!  We love to travel.  What trip are you planning?


----------



## Wren (Jul 27, 2016)

HI Megan, good to know your children care about you, as Ameriscot says so many of them don't want to know (until it's time to read the will...) 

Your trip sounds really exciting, when  you tell your family about it you can assure them you will keep in touch by Skype or FaceTime, I'm sure they will worry but you're not going alone and, presumably, not going mountain climbing or to some remote spot in the jungle ? 

I know what you mean about role reversal as I have one daughter she lives a few miles from me, we see each other every weekend but chat on FaceTime each evening, she worries but is never patronising and we both know I'm the mum !  (so far) 

I took early retirement 5 years ago and absolutely love it, I do a little voluntary work for our local Heritage Site, have taken up painting and photography, walk, meet friends, the freedom really suits me

Let us know how it goes when you break the news and have a wonderful trip


----------

